# Are you simply leaving money, CD, Annuities to your family?



## GreenSky (Jul 27, 2019)

Because this hits home for so many of my clients I thought I'd throw this out here.  Most people with savings die before spending everything (poor planning?).  From what I understand only 8% of annuities are ever actually used for retirement but are simply inherited.

There is a better way for many.  You can move your money into a SPLI policy.  A 70 woman can turn $50,000 in savings into a benefit for her family of almost $100,000.  The growth of the cash may increase faster than a CD and the $100,000 is accessible for long term care needs (rather than the deposit of $50,000).  And all this with a 100% money back guarantee.

There are so many ways this product can help.  I spoke with one client last week who only has $30,000 and said this must remain for her funeral expenses.  So I told her she could move $20,000 into the policy which in her case generated a $38,000 death benefit - more than what she originally wanted for final expense.  The remaining $10,000 was put in her hands as cash.  She's taking her family on a vacation of their lifetimes.  The grandchildren will always remember grandma.

If you want more information please let me know.

Rick


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry Rick but I've invested all my cash in Harbour Bridge shares. 
When they mature I'll be very well off indeed.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 27, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Sorry Rick but I've invested all my cash in Harbour Bridge shares.
> When they mature I'll be very well off indeed.



That's EXACTLY what I would hope for everyone.  This is a different idea.  It's not to make YOU wealthy, it's to help maximize what you leave behind.  No single way to do what's right.  If it's working there is no need to fix it.

BTW, I hope to visit your country one day and especially Tasmania.  It seems so cool to spend time there.  

Rick


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2019)

Neither Google nor DuckDuckGo offers any information on an "SPLI policy."  Please explain.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 28, 2019)

And does this come with a free jug of snake oil? I can't imagine anyone taking a post like this seriously.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 28, 2019)

So someone from Las Vegas has an idea for your money, huh?


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 28, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Neither Google nor DuckDuckGo offers any information on an "SPLI policy."  Please explain.


SPLI = Single Premium Life Insurance.  Rather than paying continual premiums you move a lump sum into the policy.  There are a number of benefits both for your family and for yourself.  And a 100% money back guarantee.

This is not new but most agents are ignorant and financial planners typically would rather have monthly fees for handling someone's month.

If you would like more information on the concept (without promoting any company) go here http://savingsbasedinsurance.com/.

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 28, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> And does this come with a free jug of snake oil? I can't imagine anyone taking a post like this seriously.



It's called insurance.  I take that very seriously.  Before you think this is a scam perhaps you would like more information. 

Just because you never heard of single premium life insurance doesn't mean it's not a good product for many people.  Some people don't understand how a 25 year old could pay $200 and have $500,000 worth of life insurance.  I'm not an actuary but it all works.  (It's called math). 

Rick


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation.  It does bother me some that you use this forum to gain clients.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  It does bother me some that you use this forum to gain clients.



I've done my best to add content and information.  While I'm of course looking for clients that doesn't diminish the value of posts such as this.  I don't offer anything another agent can if he/she had the knowledge and cared enough to share.

Most of my posts are in the health forum and while many have benefited the few that have contacted me are saving money because I was able to help them.  I answer questions, provide information, and generally try to be helpful.  (Although I did have to block one guy who attacked me).

Would you prefer that I hide the fact that I save people money?

Rick


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2019)

I think I would prefer it if you didn't have a financial agenda.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I think I would prefer it if you didn't have a financial agenda.



I'm sorry that I earn my living helping others.

Rick


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2019)

This is not the place to recruit business, which is what you try to do.  While "helping others" you are often also helping yourself.


----------



## Trade (Jul 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> This is not the place to recruit business, which is what you try to do.  While "helping others" you are often also helping yourself.



In my opinion it is inappropriate to use such a venue as this forum to peddle one’s wares. However such policy decisions do not fall within my purview but rather are up to the forum administrator.


----------



## 911 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey, I appreciate any and all financial information, especially when it comes without obligation. Just because Rick presents this opportunity doesn’t mean we have to buy from him. Any of our financial advisers could sell it to us. 

I have heard of SPLI, but never heard it explained in this manner. While we’re on the subject and taking the hypothetical 25 y/o person that pays in $200 to get $500,000 in life insurance, what would his “cash” payout be at say age 60? Any idea or at least a ballpark figure would be helpful. I would also like to know how the policy escalates to the $500,000 mark? Like does it go up a certain dollar amount each year? If so, at what age would he reach the $500,000, if he were 25? 

You probably already know what I’m thinking. If I buy one of these for my grandchild, it may be worthwhile for him to hold onto it, if it has a decent cash payout at age 60.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2019)

911 said:


> Hey, I appreciate any and all financial information, especially when it comes without obligation. Just because Rick presents this opportunity doesn’t mean we have to buy from him. Any of our financial advisers could sell it to us.



While that may be true, I don't appreciate any type of business promotion in a forum environment.   If he's allowed to advertise, what's to prevent the entire forum from becoming a senior citizen focused infomercial??   In my opinion, this is not acceptable unless Matrix wants to set up a section of the forum for "opportunities."


----------



## 911 (Jul 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> While that may be true, I don't appreciate any type of business promotion in a forum environment.   If he's allowed to advertise, what's to prevent the entire forum from becoming a senior citizen focused infomercial??   In my opinion, this is not acceptable unless Matrix wants to set up a section of the forum for "opportunities."



I agree that we shouldn’t get into a Craigslist atmosphere, but if it’s just something to make us aware of what’s out there, I would think it would be acceptable. Free financial information or education is always welcomed by me, especially if I can learn or at least be made aware of opportunities.

But, you’re right. I agree with your position.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> This is not the place to recruit business, which is what you try to do.  While "helping others" you are often also helping yourself.


So sorry you're offended.  I fail to see why I can't help others while also getting paid for my efforts.

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 29, 2019)

911 said:


> I agree that we shouldn’t get into a Craigslist atmosphere, but if it’s just something to make us aware of what’s out there, I would think it would be acceptable. Free financial information or education is always welcomed by me, especially if I can learn or at least be made aware of opportunities.
> 
> But, you’re right. I agree with your position.



I've NEVER simply posted to promote myself.  Everything provides information and there is no reason anyone has to contact me.  If someone likes the concept I present everyone is free to find their own agent (or not).

But I do ask the question about why I would spend time alerting people to financial or insurance products without at least asking them if they would like to work with me to please do so?  I've posted about Medicare supplements many times and have helped people save money.  In fact, I saved one member of this forum over $100 per month on a Medicare supplement.  Should I have not posted anything and allowed him to waste over $1,200 per year.

There are two side to the coin.  I'm very proud that I sell insurance and help others.  I don't know what others have done in their lives but there is nothing wrong with selling.

Rick


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2019)

To put it simply, if YOU are allowed to promote your business, then what is to stop other business owners from joining to post their advertisements?   I get enough annoying telemarketers every day; I don't need to see ads on the forums unless they are paid advertisers with the forum owner's approval.   (Some forums do allow "vendors" to post ads but they pay for the privilege.)


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> To put it simply, if YOU are allowed to promote your business, then what is to stop other business owners from joining to post their advertisements?   I get enough annoying telemarketers every day; I don't need to see ads on the forums unless they are paid advertisers with the forum owner's approval.   (Some forums do allow "vendors" to post ads but they pay for the privilege.)


This will be my last response to the promotion discussion.  I point out options.  You can call me or call someone else.  Or don't do anything.  It's your choice.

Since I'm an insurance agent I will suggest I can help people.  You certainly can complain to the forum moderator/owner and have me banned.  You can put me on ignore.  You can simply not bother to respond.

Every one of my posts basically is for education.  I tell people there may be a better way for some of them.  I'm sorry you're so offended.

Rick


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2019)

Maybe Rick is promoting himself, in his 1st. post said if you want more info contact him. I'm guessing that meant sending him a private message. I didn't see him list a web site with his business address. 

In another post he was asked what SPLI was he provided this.

If you would like more information on the concept (without promoting any company) go here http://savingsbasedinsurance.com/.


Doesn't sound like self promotion to me. Sounds more like someone that has a different way to build wealth is sharing an insight. But to each their own on what they read & how they interpret it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2019)

I do not like the forum used to hustle products or plans etal.  I would appreciate this kind of promotional post be deleted and if repeated, the poster banned.  We come here for entertainment not to be hustled.  @Matrix


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 29, 2019)

Let me suggest that if, like me, you don’t approve of these type of posts, just hit the “report” button and let the admin folks know what you think


----------

